# Possible to Mod a Spark to Full Flood by Removing Reflector?



## Bolster (Mar 30, 2011)

Noticed that the bezel ring screws off the Sparks. Is it possible to pull out the reflector and get a full flood light?


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 30, 2011)

If not, you could put a layer of Glad Press 'n Seal on the inside of the lens to diffuse the beam. I've had good luck with that on other lights.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 30, 2011)

I've experimented quite a bit with various diffusion methods, even going so far as to bead-blast lenses. Never been thrilled with the results, tends to leave a "directional flood" at best and a "mushy hotspot" at worst. Doesn't spread the beam nearly as much as hoped, not even, and dims the beam as well. Works well for some people but just not my cuppa tea. 

I'm curious if the Spark can be modified by taking out the reflector, and whether the bare emitter would give a smooth, even, floody beam. It might not, I have no idea. Just asking.

Because I would LOVE a pure flood that could put out over 100 lumen for 8 hours...!


----------



## Bolster (Mar 31, 2011)

Got a response from Xyber, who says: 

"Hi, Yes, you can remove the reflector to make it all flood."

Cooooool....


----------



## Microa (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Bolster,

Is it difficult to remove the reflector? Why don't you try? My experimental lamp make a smooth flood without lens.



Thanks for your angle gauge which is very helpful.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 31, 2011)

Sadly I don't own a Spark...YET!


----------



## brandocommando (Mar 31, 2011)

OK, OK, If Xyber is saying it is removeable then I will open mine up again, and see what happens with a little prodding this time...

 Get outta there you pesky reflector!


----------



## brandocommando (Mar 31, 2011)

Bolster I think you are going to be pretty happy..... 














In all of about 5 seconds I had the reflector out of the ST6-500CW and it is MEGA floody!
Just unscrew the bezel ring, pick out the glass lens, and the reflector literally falls out. Here is a pic of the reflector and what you end up with once it's out. The glass and the O-ring go right back in. The glass _is_ in place in this picture and was in the beamshots as well. I'm not sure how waterproof it is now, but the glass seems to be held in place pretty good and it does not rattle.






The beam angle chart is about the same either way, right around 100 Degrees. 
The exposure on these shots is the same, 1/181 second.
This is neat because you can see the 20 degree beam (as advertised by Spark.)
With reflector. 





Without reflector. (You can see the reflector on the upper left.)






But the white wall shots tell a different story! This is at a distance of exactly 2 feet from the wall. The beam spread overall is also about the same. 4 feet, 4 inches in diameter. 
The exposure on these is the same. 1/76 second.

With reflector.





Without reflector.





Hopefully this does not turn me into a "floodaholic like you! :laughing:
I like the bright spot and the little bit of throw but, the pure flood is NICE!


----------



## Bolster (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW! That's incredible!! I have difficulty believing how beautiful and floody that beam is! 

Now you have the best of both worlds...spot or flood...just pop out the reflector. WOW!! 

100 degrees of pure, bright flood...this is making my salivary glands hurt. 

May I post your beamshot in the flood thread?

I think certain other competitors had better watch out...Spark is moving up fast in the rear view mirror!! Seriously, what light in this price category can compete?

And to think I don't even own one...yet!


----------



## brandocommando (Mar 31, 2011)

You can do whatever you like with them, I have no problem with that. PM me if you need me to email them to you or anything.


----------



## jake25 (Apr 10, 2011)

Bolster what do you think about this? Floody enough?


----------



## Microa (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, That's great. I love this full flood without the reflector.


----------



## Bolster (Apr 10, 2011)

Is it also a Spark with reflector remvoed, or something else?


----------



## jake25 (Apr 10, 2011)

It's not a removed reflector . Spark is releasing frosted lenses for their ST series headlamps


----------



## Bolster (Apr 10, 2011)

Which would explain the "directional flood." Looks somewhat like the beam from an H51.


----------



## B0wz3r (Apr 11, 2011)

I've got one of the new ST5-125OW's on order from SBflashlights... Supposed to be here at the end of the month. It'll have the new XML neutral emitter in it. I'm really looking forward to having that nice big hot-spot and floody beam, but I'm not a pure-flood aficionado... I'll do with it just what I did with my H51w, which is put DC-fix on it so I can have two beams with one light, and save myself the hassle and expense of buying a second light.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 11, 2011)

But by completely removing the reflector, you're also losing tons of light output. Maybe a wide angle TIR would be the answer? How about diffuser film applied to the inside of the lens? I know someone who sells glow in the dark diffuser material that rocks! :devil:


----------



## Bolster (Apr 11, 2011)

After studying the photo of the Spark with bezel removed, above, I don't think the light loss would be catastrophic. Look at the inside of the Spark's barrel...raw aluminum. Many of the side-aimed photons would hit it and make their way out on a bounce. 

Better solutions exist of course: polished barrel, or no- barrel purpose-made Spark Flood, but I really doubt people opting for pulling the reflector will be groping around in the dark.


----------



## B0wz3r (Apr 12, 2011)

Off topic, but *love* your location there Bolster... Mexifornia!!! That's great!!! LOL!


----------



## ttay1977 (Apr 13, 2011)

jake25 said:


> It's not a removed reflector . Spark is releasing frosted lenses for their ST series headlamps


 Let me know when they are in. I want one.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 13, 2011)

Bolster said:


> After studying the photo of the Spark with bezel removed, above, I don't think the light loss would be catastrophic. Look at the inside of the Spark's barrel...raw aluminum. Many of the side-aimed photons would hit it and make their way out on a bounce.
> 
> Better solutions exist of course: polished barrel, or no- barrel purpose-made Spark Flood, but I really doubt people opting for pulling the reflector will be groping around in the dark.



Many photons? Maybe... a few... definitely... You can get a reflection off the hood of your car from the sun and it may even blind you a bit, but imagine if your hood was mirror polished...
Go with diffuser film or that frosted lens they sell... Or someone could send me their Spark and I can dig through my box of optics and reflectors to see if I can come up with a floody cheap mod. 

Shao


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Apr 19, 2011)

Bolster said:


> I've experimented quite a bit with various diffusion methods, even going so far as to bead-blast lenses. Never been thrilled with the results, tends to leave a "directional flood" at best and a "mushy hotspot" at worst. Doesn't spread the beam nearly as much as hoped, not even, and dims the beam as well. Works well for some people but just not my cuppa tea.
> 
> I'm curious if the Spark can be modified by taking out the reflector, and whether the bare emitter would give a smooth, even, floody beam. It might not, I have no idea. Just asking.
> 
> Because I would LOVE a pure flood that could put out over 100 lumen for 8 hours...!


 I have pure flood for well over 8hrs. at what looks like about 120L.+ It goes like this - Surefire 6P, Malkoff M61LL., S/F FM34 Diffuser, 1x17670 AW.

For an even longer runtime (why?), Bored 9P, 2x18500 AW's And the above. I'm told 12+hrs are possible in a 2x 18650 set-up; I haven't tried this yet!
Don't forget the diffuser.


----------

